# musta namn ang london



## germangirl87

Hello everybody,

Could someone translate this in German or English language:

"hm...gnun .. musta namn ang london hehehe..."

Thanks for your help...


----------



## sai611

Hi Diana,

_"_hm...gnun .. musta namn ang london hehehe..."
_= Hmm is that so, so how is london?hehehe._


I don't know how to speak German.. Take care.


----------



## germangirl87

Thank you for the very fast help.


----------

